# Aquario Neo - Wow



## Aqua360 (30 Dec 2021)

So I ordered some Aquario Neo goods recently, including the 13mm lily pipes, a small curved diffuser and a tiny diffuser. 

First impressions are they are superb for the price point, the pipes are smart, and the tiny diffuser I've installed produces an insanely fine mist, so much so I've reduced the bubble rate in case it distributes the co2 more effectively! 

Some pics below on my recently set up 20l nanocube (can you tell from the diatoms lol). The diffuser is practically invisible.

Really impressed with this brand so far.


----------



## si walker (30 Dec 2021)

were they a euro purchase? 
What filter do you have the pipes attached to? Let me guess... Oase?

Nice mate. I like!


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Dec 2021)

si walker said:


> were they a euro purchase?
> What filter do you have the pipes attached to? Let me guess... Oase?
> 
> Nice mate. I like!



Nope, horizon aquatics! 

And no 😂 though you'd be forgiven for thinking so, i'll be using the slightly cheaper EF-150 (sun sun) until I move to an eheim (not an Oase fan!)

Once I set the pipes up properly I'll update this thread with pics, just wanted to show the diffuser so far!


----------



## Nick potts (30 Dec 2021)

I'm a big fan of their stuff. I only use their diffusers and have the neo flow premium running on one tank, the built-in skimmer is very good for shrimps etc as it doesn't suck them into the filter. I don't think i would go back to standard glass, these are just so much more versatile.


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Dec 2021)

Nick potts said:


> I'm a big fan of their stuff. I only use their diffusers and have the neo flow premium running on one tank, the built-in skimmer is very good for shrimps etc as it doesn't suck them into the filter. I don't think i would go back to standard glass, these are just so much more versatile.



Yeah I absolutely wanted to avoid glass, I'd smash it at some point for sure. These feel so much safer!

I bought the shrimp guard, but if I'd known the skimmer was shrimp safe I may have got that instead!


----------



## erwin123 (30 Dec 2021)

I'm using their tiny/small diffusers, Lily Pipe, and NPK Root Tab! I very much prefer the Acrylic over the glass because its less fragile. However, I expect that if aesthetics are important, the Acrylic may not remain as 'crystal clear' as glass after repeated cleaning cycles.

However, the bubbles produced by the Qanvee inline diffuser are smaller. There's still too much of a "7-up bottle" effect with in-tank diffusers.

I recently took a video of my drop checker colour, but the video also shows - on the left side, the size of the bubbles produced by the Neo diffuser - they are quite noticeable in size. There are also other finer bubbles floating around and those have come out from the Qanvee diffuser.


----------

